# Art & Beretta



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Hand made Holster/Handmade Art---


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Naw..........that kind of stuff doesn't appeal to me in the least. 

When it comes to firearms and related accessories, I prefer understated. :smt083


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Naw..........that kind of stuff doesn't appeal to me in the least.
> 
> When it comes to firearms and related accessories, I prefer understated. :smt083


At My age I should be the same Troop...lol...Just cannot get there My brother ,be well...


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

ABArt, that your carry rig or your BBQ rig?


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

sgms said:


> ABArt, that your carry rig or your BBQ rig?


 LOL Good One SG No heres My BBQ Rig...


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

While I *love* this kind of stuff (I have an older style Beretta 92S made before it was adopted by the US military) I would always worry about using a holster like this....in the event I had to smoke some BG in a legitimate circumstance I'd be afraid some civil litigation attorney would use it against me after the fact.

I have books on my bookshelf that depict ways in which the Japanese sword can dismember a human being and, being a swordsmanship instructor and having intense skills, I have always worried that if I *ever* had to use my skills in combat someone would find my book collection and tell other potential judges of my character that I have books and books and books depicting the use of edged wepaons and how to best use them to destroy an opponents life,

Not trying to be a downer as I adore the art aspect. But I worry that a jury might not understand the art aspect..like carrying hyper performance ammunition in my carry piece along with a skull shaped holster and tribal art on my pistol and maybe a few tattoos that depict the finality and futility of life on my forearm. If I have to smoke some jackass a jury and prosecuting attorney will point to these things and depict me as a lover of death and a taker of life before the fact.

Better plain black leather/plastic and hardball....for me anyway. I do love the artwork and the art aspect of owning and shooting classy firearms and the goodies that go with them.

VooDoo


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The work on the holster is beautiful, but when it comes to my firearms, I'm a little more subdued.


----------



## Matquig (Apr 7, 2011)

That's not funny^^!!! (Well, really, it IS funny, but) I was driving down the street one time and saw a grill on someone's front porch with flames going down the rubber hose from the grill to the tank. Apparently, the leak had just happened, and I yelled and the owner managed to come out from the house and turn it off fast enough to avoid calamity. Fake flames: OK. REAL flames, not OK.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is certainly starting to grow on me. :mrgreen:


----------

